# Boston to OKC baggage



## Peachy Kinda Girl (May 28, 2017)

We are taking the LSL from Boston to CHI then TE to Ft Worth, then Heartland Flyer to OKC. I'm guessing we cannot check our baggage due to the OKC station does not have baggage handling, correct? We will have one large suitcase, one smaller suitcase and 2 backpacks.


----------



## ehbowen (May 28, 2017)

That is correct. While you could check baggage to Fort Worth, that is strongly discouraged since you may not have time to claim it before boarding the _Heartland Flyer_ if the _Eagle_ is delayed. Best to carry it with you all the way.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 28, 2017)

The backpacks and small bag will be no problem, but do not know the size of the larger bag or if you are in Coach or the Sleeper. On the TE you can put your larger bag in the baggage racks on the superliners. Space can be a problem if the bag is really large on the LSL.


----------



## Peachy Kinda Girl (May 29, 2017)

We have sleepers on the LSL & TE. I guess we will need to downsize a bit and just bring the big suitcase and 2 backpacks. On the way back from okc we may have extra bags. Do u think we could check the bags at FW on the way back to BOS?


----------



## Palmetto (May 29, 2017)

That should not be a problem.


----------



## the_traveler (May 29, 2017)

If the HF gets to Ft Worth in time, there will be no problem.

And on the LSL, your SCA is used to excess (large non-checked) luggage, and will find a place to store it for you. Sometime, if there's an unoccupied room, it may be used for storage. Sometimes it is stored in the shower room, and then removed temporarily if the shower is used. Sometimes they are placed in the vestibule. With less and less stations offering check baggage service, this is becoming more common.


----------

